# Minor issue with search function



## Joe Blow (23 February 2006)

I have noticed that some stock codes that are also common words such as 'AND' and 'FAR' are not returning results when members search for them using the search function.

I am looking into this and will let you know when and if I come up with a fix. However, even if I do manage to come up with a fix, doing a forum search for 'AND' is going to return a huge amount of results.   

If the stock code you are searching for is also a common word it might pay to search for the company name instead.


----------



## Happy (24 February 2006)

Also as an alternative we could use spaces between the letters


----------

